# Do you think you will ever get married?



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe, in like 10+ years.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nah.

-I have social anxiety, and it's getting worse
-I don't see the value in getting married
-Someone of the opposite sex would actually have to like me in order to marry me, which has never happened

So basically there are three almost un-overturnable reasons why I won't.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I sure hope so. I put maybe. =P


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, mainly because I never want to get married.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, it was a dream for many years but I've given up on it. I would be happy with just a significant other and a loving relationship but I've been too deeply hurt and rejected too many times to beleive that will ever happen either.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No, don't ever want to. EVERRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

No woman would ever take me, but even if that weren't an issue, it still wouldn't happen because no matter what a cool person the woman was, there would always be a high probability that she would later turn into a ***** and want to have kids and ruin my life and stuff.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm twice divorced. Thunder and I plan on getting married next spring


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I probably will never married and it doesn't really bother me. I kind of like taking care of myself. If I want to buy a new computer, I can. I don't have to get permission. If I don't feel like shopping for groceries on Saturday, I don't have too. If I want to buy something to eat for supper I don't have to call home to ask and have the wife tell me about her terrible day and tell me to pick her up some maxipads. :lol


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you think you will ever get married?*

...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No...because people hate people who dont talk much, I can't even stay in a relationship for over 8 months. :sigh


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you think you will ever get married?*

-


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Why would I want to do that to myself?
I enjoy being on my own and I don't need to get married to feel happy or fulfilled. so, I don't see what the point of marriage would be for me. Plus, I'm convinced all guys will cheat sooner or later and I'd like to spare myself that heartache.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thinking about even if i did i would be basketcase LOL more worried then the bride probably! I'd just go down to las vegas or something and have elvis marry me and not tell anybody so i don't have to have a big wedding or party! Family would LOVE that .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

> there would always be a high probability that she would later turn into a b!tc# and want to have kids and ruin my life and stuff.





> I don't see the value in getting married





> I'm convinced all guys will cheat sooner or later


Gee....these answers dont sound bitter.... :roll

I dont think anyone NEEDS to get married...its a personal choice. Some people are quite happy NOT being married. I dont NEED to married, I choose to be married.

Not all marriages are about ruining your SO's life, valueless, or suffer from infidelity....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, because I don't want to.

I'd say I'd like to have a "S.O." someday, but that won't happen ever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Do you think you will ever get married?*

Id like to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - because I have to do what it takes to get it.
There is a girl out there who will think I am all that, a bag of chips, a cherry coke, AND a hot fudge sundae with nuts.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont want to get married. i see it as a religious ceremony. if i do meet someone and she wants to get married, then yea id go for it to please her. but i wouldnt see it as anything special.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I sure will. I'm hellishly determined to get my 'happily ever after'.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Do you think you will ever get married?*



SilentProphet said:


> *Thinking about even if i did i would be basketcase *LOL more worried then the bride probably! I'd just go down to las vegas or something and have elvis marry me and not tell anybody so i don't have to have a big wedding or party! *Family would LOVE that *.


gotta love that answer

back to the original question, marraige- potentially but pretty much no, not too bothered about such conformities personally. happiness with a stimulating S/O? hell yeah.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I will probably have to suck it up and do it someday. uke

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

To fulfill my dreams in life, it is almost essential that I find a good husband. Do I believe I will ever fulfill my dreams? **** no. Not a chance.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes. I think I'll find the love of my life sometime in the next couple years (the sooner the better).


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we're not sure. barnabas thinks she wants to get married, but we know from experience she dislikes seeing the same person over and over again every single friggin' day. and marriage is, y'know, a life-long commitment. in theory anyway.

so for now it's a maybe. :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know why but my dream is to get married and start a family one day. There's nothing I look forward to more.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure on this one. I think I have a lot of the qualities it takes to be married, but I have a lot of trouble opening up and revealing my personality....which is why I never meet any girls.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Most definitely


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

No. I'll probably end up a spinster. That's life. :sigh


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I very much doubt it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you think you will ever get married?*



Bluecat said:


> So nearly half the people who voted think it may/will happen for them? I was expecting more pessimism than that! *disappointed*
> 
> As for me, no. I don't think I will ever get married, or ever have a girlfriend, or ever you-know-what, or ever kiss or hug, in my life.
> 
> At this point my most "realistic" hope is for a real-life friend, but, eh, I don't really see that happening either. Oh well, I'm sure my future cats will love me.


Keep in mind that there are a lot of women on this forum, so that kind of skewers the results since they are more likely to get married though not necessarily happy and anxiety-free.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Me? Get married? :haha :rofl Girls avoid me like the plague.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't ever want to get married.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Like a Ghost, I feel hidden from Humanity... :sigh


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I doubt I'll ever get married. I don't think I'm going to meet someone I like who wants me back. And even then, marriage isn't something I really want. But if I loved her and she wanted to, then I would.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

marriage is better.


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes but not in at least 10 years.

Edit: Actually I'm sure not if I ever want to get married.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No because theres no one out there who would fit all the things I want in a man.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Not in the foreseeable future.

I rarely reveal my inner self to other people, and the few times I have were failures, since they never reciprocated. I sometimes wonder if I'm too creepy or boring for them to trust me with their feelings. I'd imagine that a woman would have to trust me in order to marry me or even be my gf, so it's not happening for a while.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

No, I don't want to get married.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I _want_ to get married someday, but that does not mean that it will ever happen. Right now it's not looking good. :sigh


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No. It's very unlikely that would ever happen even I wanted it to.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. It's becoming more and more outdated as the decades pass, and is probably the cause of a lot of problems. Of course, I may end up suckering into it one day.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't even get a woman to go on one date with me let alone spend the rest of her life with me, so the answer is a big fat NO.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

No. Not in the legal, stamp-the-paper marriage.

Spiritual bonding is more stable. That what Gilbert and I have. (My new "husband", in a sense.)

I think a lot of modern marriages are based entirely around social expectations and legal agreements. This is why the divorce rate is so high and the reason I disagree with regular marriage.


----------

